# Table fare gallery



## JDHills (Mar 6, 2009)

I cought this unlucky sheepshead today off of pier 60 in clearwater, this is how he ended up.









" Fillet of Sheapshead over Spanish risotto, Terriyaki Chiken broth, and caramalized vegetables"

Ill keep posting as I catch em and cook em up !


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Wow! Looks like five star sheepshead there brother. Tight work and I thought I was a good seafood chef. LOL

We need to meet up out there someday. I'm only an hour or so away. I love Big Pier 60.


----------



## mmcauliffe (Mar 21, 2009)

Now I'm hungry.


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

Very nice cooking skills you got there! That looks delicious!


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

I KNOW what to do with my next snook - I have no doubt you know what to do with that snook - 

I catch + you cook = we have a delicious dinner. Do you agree?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

That just looks delicious.:beer:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks good.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

That looks REAL good JDHills... I haven't had anything to eat to day, and that sure makes me hungry. Wish it wasn't so dreary out, I'd fire up the grill later...


----------



## JDHills (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks Guys . I havnt been running real well lately but hopefullly ill hook up again soon.


----------

